#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча с Топпером

## Топпер

Т.к. я в Москве приглашаю желающих пообщаться в эту субботу в 16 часов. 

Адрес: неактуален более

----------

Al Tolstykh (24.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.01.2013), Алексей Е (24.01.2013), Велеслав (25.01.2013), Владимир Баскаков (25.01.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (25.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Иван Денисов (27.01.2013), Калкий (27.01.2013), Маркион (24.01.2013), Мингалаба (26.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.01.2013), Чиффа (24.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Ну если народ какой соберется интересный и отметиться здесь, то приду. А если нет, тогда надеюсь увидеть Бханте в воскресение на коллективной практике в центре) Белых одежд нету, конечно, но человек я приличный и культурный  :Smilie:  Вроде  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

П.С. Думаю, что Легба с радостью бы пошел на встречу, но в командировках он и в заграничных странах все  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.01.2013), Дордже (24.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Чиффа

Эх, знала бы немного раньше (хотя бы в понедельник) - приехала бы  :Cry:

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Если кто-либо не может в субботу, но может в воскресенье, напишите мне. Организуем встречу ещё раз. Ориентировочно около 17 часов.

----------

Chikara (25.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Иван Денисов (27.01.2013)

----------


## Буль

> надеюсь увидеть Бханте в воскресение


А бханте Топпер собирается воскресать???  :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (25.01.2013), Нико (25.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (26.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А бханте Топпер собирается воскресать???


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  *Бао*, Вы всю романтику испортили  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (25.01.2013), Иван Денисов (27.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А бханте Топпер собирается воскресать???


Что б я делала без шуток Бао на этом форуме? )))) Я бы приехала, обладай я способностью к быстрой ходьбе. Или по небу летать. ((((

----------

Буль (25.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А я уже встретилась :Smilie:  Летом :Smilie:  

Сообщите, как все прошло :Smilie:

----------

Al Tolstykh (27.01.2013)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Бханте, мысленно - с Вами, телесно - с семьей. Всего доброго.

----------

Топпер- (26.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Сидим с чаем. Завтра с 17 часов продолжение встречи.

----------

Al Tolstykh (27.01.2013), Маркион (27.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сидим с чаем. Завтра с 17 часов продолжение встречи.


А кто с Вами?

----------


## Аньезка

> А кто с Вами?


Чай.

----------

AlekseyE (27.01.2013), Ho Shim (27.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.01.2013), Буль (26.01.2013), Маркион (27.01.2013), Топпер- (27.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А кто с Вами?


Пять человек было. Четверо с форума, один - читатель.

----------

Al Tolstykh (27.01.2013), AlekseyE (27.01.2013), Алексей Е (27.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Маркион (27.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пять человек было. Четверо с форума, один - читатель.


Блин, завидую. ))))

----------

Петр Полянцев (30.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Был и на практике, и на чаепитии. Все прошло отлично) Спасибо Бханте Топперу и всем участникам)

----------

Aion (27.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), Zom (27.01.2013), Алексей Е (27.01.2013), Ануруддха (27.01.2013), Велеслав (28.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Где фотоотчет? :Smilie:  Подробные детали? Художественные описания? :Smilie:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Где фотоотчет? Подробные детали? Художественные описания?


У Бханте интернета нет и дня 2 его не будет в сети  :Smilie: 
Ну а какие тут детали)? Все весьма традиционно прошло. Практика в Римэ, участвовало человек 8-9, по-моему (у меня с памятью беда). Одни мужчины и дам не было вообще, что меня немного удивило, поскольку привык к тому, что женщины на практиках не только есть, но их еще и больше) Ну да ладно, не за женщинами ходил. Так вот, помимо Бханте Топпера также присутствовал Бханте Раудекс, который оказался не такой уж большой как на фотографиях + очень веселый  :Smilie:  Если говорить про Бханте Топпера, то я его примерно таким себе и представлял, и рос.тхеравадинам конечно очень повезло, что среди них есть такой практик. Уверен, что пока Бханте Топпер в строю, рос. Тхеравада будет жить  :Smilie:  *Тхеравадины, берегите Топпера как зеницу ока* :Smilie:  
После практики поехали с Бханте Топпером на Фрунзенскую, в его временное место обитания) Впятером) Посидели, попили чай, поговорили, а чуть позже приехали ребята из Дзогчен-общины  :Big Grin:  Обсуждение тхеравады плавно перетекло в вопросы участникам собрания. Для себя отметил то, что хоть тхеравадинов мало, но теорию они знают хорошо, т.е. самообразованием занимаются серьезно. В этом плане махаянцам надо брать пример, потому что, общаясь в среде, порой приходится такую околесицу слышать, что кажется, что попал в Чистую Землю Эрнста Мулдашева. 
Потом я еще посидел, полистал книжки, полюбовался ликом Махадэвы и поехал домой. 

Обязательно приеду еще на практики к тхеравадинам) Еще раз всем спасибо  :Smilie: 

П.С. *Велеслав*, салют отдельный  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), Bob (28.01.2013), Eugeny (28.01.2013), Ittosai (28.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), sergey (28.01.2013), Vladiimir (28.01.2013), Zom (28.01.2013), Алексей Е (28.01.2013), Ануруддха (28.01.2013), Аурум (28.01.2013), Богдан Б (28.01.2013), Велеслав (28.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.01.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (28.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (29.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013), Нико (28.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (28.01.2013), Сергей Ч (28.01.2013), Тао (28.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Федор Ф (28.01.2013), Чиффа (28.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

А что за практика была?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А что за практика была?


Принятие Прибежища и дарование обетов упасаки + медитация + декламация сутр монахами + подношение пищи монахам + неформальное общение в конце. Если подробнее и точнее, то здесь - http://www.theravada.su/node/16

----------

Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Принятие Прибежища и дарование обетов упасаки + медитация + декламация сутр монахами + подношение пищи монахам + неформальное общение в конце. Если подробнее и точнее, то здесь - http://www.theravada.su/node/16


Позвольте спросить, а Вам, тоже Прибежище дали? (Просто вроде при этом надо отрекаться от еретических -Махаянских взглядов?)

----------

Аньезка (28.01.2013), Артем Тараненко (28.01.2013), Нико (28.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Позвольте спросить, а Вам, тоже Прибежище дали? (Просто вроде при этом надо отрекаться от еретических -Махаянских взглядов?)


1. Я читал тайский служебник и там не было написано "отрекись от махаянских лжеучений и прими Прибежище в тхеравадинских Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе". Все идут под Прибежище Будды, Дхармы, Сангхи. Аллес. Я действительно считаю Будду Шакьямуни - своим учителем, Дхарму Шакьямуни - своим путем, а монашескую общину - своими спутниками.  
2. Прибежище не пирожок, его нельзя рукой взять и дать. Прибежище я принимаю сам. Обычно, кстати, стараюсь по утрам это делать, ну и когда спать ложусь  :Wink:  Ну и вообще среди дня)

----------

Aion (28.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), sergey (28.01.2013), Vladiimir (28.01.2013), Алексей Е (28.01.2013), Богдан Б (29.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Когда у Топпер были в Питере - они молились наверху, а мы готовили макароны :Smilie:  Но все было слышно :Smilie:  Я бы пошла наверх с ними бы помолилась бы мысленно по-своему - по-махаянски, но макароны могли перевариться. Там так уютно, красиво и душевно, что можно было бы ходить и почаще. Что ж вы Топпера не навещаете - кто может? :Smilie: 

А так - общение с тхеравадинами по жизни гораздо лучше, чем тут в сети порой. Потому как уж вживую все начниают проявлять наработанные человеческие качества, а если есть желание прояснить взгляд тхеравады на что-то - будет самый деликатный разговор :Smilie:  И уж во всяком случае никто тебя не упрекает - что ты - "тибетец" - пользуешься неправильным учением Будды. Полное взаимоуважение.

А Прибежище - и, правда, - дело в корне интимное. Но ничего не вижу плохого в том, чтобы на практике тхеравадинов позаниматься собственными практиками Прибежища(внутренне)

----------

Raudex (30.01.2013), Алексей Е (28.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Вятко

Очень хорошая встреча была, как всегда...

----------

Aion (30.01.2013), Al Tolstykh (30.01.2013), AlekseyE (30.01.2013), AndyZ (30.01.2013), Bob (30.01.2013), ElenaK (30.01.2013), Eugeny (30.01.2013), Ittosai (30.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Raudex (30.01.2013), Vladiimir (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.01.2013), Богдан Б (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Лери (20.03.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Ритл (30.01.2013), Сергей Ч (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013), Чиффа (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А кто из мирян?

Раудекс, может прямо сразу и пострижетесь обратно? Мы бы стали бы себя вести более внимательно и поддерживать монахов.... :Frown:

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Раудекс, может прямо сразу и пострижетесь обратно? Мы бы стали бы себя вести более внимательно и поддерживать монахов....


Угу, и так регулярно, раз в неделю, упасампада, потом психодрама и росстриг, а потом всё по новой, а чо, удобно :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (30.01.2013), Буль (30.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, ничего. Сейчас немного все уляжется - там видно будет. Думаю, Вы еще станете монахом.

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Pema Sonam (30.01.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Я очень завидую питерцам и москвичам!!! :Smilie: )) у вас хоть иногда бывают встречи с монахами, которые дают учение Дхаммы. У нас в Украине глухо как в танке!!!  :Frown: (( Берегите Драгоценности, поддерживайте монахов!!!! :Smilie: ))

----------

Eugeny (30.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (30.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Петр - Киев, по крайней мере - довольно "опроцедуренный" учениями город - туда довольно часто наезжают учителя. Смотря какие традиции Вам интересны. 

И по всей Украине тоже случается - надо следить за новостями.

----------

Петр Полянцев (30.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Пема абсолютно согласен, по поводу учений и учителей. Единственное с чем не сложилось в Киеве так это с Тхеравадой.





> Петр - Киев, по крайней мере - довольно "опроцедуренный" учениями город - туда довольно часто наезжают учителя. Смотря какие традиции Вам интересны. 
> 
> И по всей Украине тоже случается - надо следить за новостями.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Пема абсолютно согласен, по поводу учений и учителей. Единственное с чем не сложилось в Киеве так это с Тхеравадой.


Ассаджи же вроде в Киеве живёт. .. или я что-то путаю..

----------

Петр Полянцев (30.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Ассаджи живет в Киеве и спасибо ему за консультации, что и как почитать. Но очень хочется живого общения, хочется чтобы был Дхамма центр и т.д.




> Ассаджи же вроде в Киеве живёт. .. или я что-то путаю..

----------

Ittosai (30.01.2013), Zom (30.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

> Пема абсолютно согласен, по поводу учений и учителей. Единственное с чем не сложилось в Киеве так это с Тхеравадой.


С Тхеравадой вообще в Украине слабо складывается.. Нет даже посольств Таиланда и Шри Ланки..т.е никакого культурного обмена.. Но благо есть Ассаджи и его ценные консультации.. Может со временем найдутся люди кто поможет с организацией Дхамма центра.

----------

Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> С Тхеравадой вообще в Украине слабо складывается.. Нет даже посольств Таиланда и Шри Ланки..т.е никакого культурного обмена.. Но благо есть Ассаджи и его ценные консультации.. Может со временем найдутся люди кто поможет с организацией Дхамма центра.


Монах должен быть свой. Который будет этим заниматься как делом своей жизни. А иначе всё так и будет рассасываться, не успев собраться.

----------

Raudex (01.02.2013), Богдан Б (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (31.01.2013), Топпер- (30.01.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Где ж его своего взять?  :Frown: (( тем более что очень нужны и важны миряне в Украине, которые будут поддерживать своего монаха.




> Монах должен быть свой. Который будет этим заниматься как делом своей жизни. А иначе всё так и будет рассасываться, не успев собраться.

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Есть консул Таиланда на проспекте Бажана  :Smilie: )))




> С Тхеравадой вообще в Украине слабо складывается.. Нет даже посольств Таиланда и Шри Ланки..т.е никакого культурного обмена.. Но благо есть Ассаджи и его ценные консультации.. Может со временем найдутся люди кто поможет с организацией Дхамма центра.

----------


## Ittosai

Хоть это радует))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 


Кажется, на этой фотографии кто-то явно крестит чашку ))))

Вот оно, подлинное благочестие!

----------

Aion (31.01.2013), Neroli (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (31.01.2013), Дубинин (31.01.2013), Елена Саяпина (31.01.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Паня (19.03.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

Это мудра Куберы, бога богатства.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Где ж его своего взять? (( тем более что очень нужны и важны миряне в Украине, которые будут поддерживать своего монаха.


Я как-то не понимаю что значит "свой" монах, монахи у нас все общие, и Сангха одна, и насколько я понимаю, бханте Топпер от Украины не отказывался, так что мы спокойно можем считать его своим, и тем более сейчас этап, когда важнее всего перевод Канона на русский, и как раз бханте Топпер эту работу организует, да?  :Smilie:  Поэтому будет правильно если его будут поддерживать все русскоязычные тхеравадины независимо от дислокации, хоть в Украине хоть  
в Уругвае,

----------

Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Кажется, на этой фотографии кто-то явно крестит чашку ))))


Это у вас видимо под влиянием последней темы ))))
Но на самом деле тут имеется в виду вот что - https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...iR6O_UC2x4r-gX ))

----------

Буль (31.01.2013), Нар (13.03.2013), Сергей Хос (31.01.2013), Топпер- (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Фото со встречи.

Первый день:




Второй день:

----------

Aion (31.01.2013), AlekseyE (31.01.2013), Bob (31.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (31.01.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), sergey (31.01.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Вятко (31.01.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (31.01.2013), Кхантибало (31.01.2013), Лери (20.03.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Чиффа (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Нулевой день:

----------

Aion (31.01.2013), AlekseyE (01.02.2013), Bob (31.01.2013), Dron (30.03.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Zom (31.01.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Дмитрий Сорокин (31.01.2013), Лери (20.03.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013), Чиффа (31.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

А где Топпер-то?

----------

Aion (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А где Топпер-то?


С другой стороны фотоаппарата  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (31.01.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), Raudex (01.02.2013), Алексей Е (31.01.2013), Лери (20.03.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Нико (31.01.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

А кто на фото?

----------

Маркион (31.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Первый день слева направо:

Велеслав (участник), Константин (читатель форума), Denis Mekshun (участник), Павел Калачёв из московской общины тхеравады.



Второй день:

Константин (читатель), Вятко (участник), Велеслав (Участник), Pema Kalzang (Участник), Михаил и к сожалению имена двух последних пришедших я запамятовал. Они - читатели форума и имеют отношение к общине Дзогчен Шри Сингха. На диванчике вдали АндрейМа (участник)



Нулевой день:

Женя, Юля, Инесса, Инесса (кажется) и Юрий. Они не участники форума. Но друзья нашей общины (или знакомые друзей).

----------

Aion (01.02.2013), AlekseyE (01.02.2013), Eugeny (31.01.2013), Ittosai (01.02.2013), Pedma Kalzang (31.01.2013), Pema Sonam (31.01.2013), Велеслав (01.02.2013), Вятко (01.02.2013), Маркион (31.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (01.02.2013), Сергей Ч (31.01.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

гы, а чего это так - девочки отдельно, мальчики отдельно  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> гы, а чего это так - девочки отдельно, мальчики отдельно


Это Тхеравада, детка...  :EEK!:

----------

Ho Shim (01.02.2013), Magan Poh (19.03.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Дордже (01.04.2013), Нар (13.03.2013), Сергей Хос (01.02.2013), Топпер- (01.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> гы, а чего это так - девочки отдельно, мальчики отдельно


Так получилось. С девочками один бородатый мальчик есть таки.

----------

Bob (01.02.2013), Zom (01.02.2013), Нико (01.02.2013)

----------


## Pasha

А когда мы увидим Топпера?

----------


## Стюарт Алексеевич

Уважаемый Топпер, вот не смог спросить в соответствующей теме, поэтому попытаюсь здесь...относительно интервью:
Вы говорили об аскетизме и его правилах (спать на полу, есть два раза в день и т.д.). Как эти вещи сочетаются с возможностью иметь автомобиль и водителя? Не хочу показаться не вежливым, но вопрос возник, а подавлять его в себе из вежливости как в христианстве не правильно...Спасибо.

----------


## Dron

> гы, а чего это так - девочки отдельно, мальчики отдельно


Такие пастбища избрал пастырь.

----------


## Аурум

> Уважаемый Топпер, вот не смог спросить в соответствующей теме, поэтому попытаюсь здесь...относительно интервью:
> Вы говорили об аскетизме и его правилах (спать на полу, есть два раза в день и т.д.). Как эти вещи сочетаются с возможностью иметь автомобиль и водителя? Не хочу показаться не вежливым, но вопрос возник, а подавлять его в себе из вежливости как в христианстве не правильно...Спасибо.


Вопрос не ко мне, но рискну ответить.
Стюарт Алексеевич, Топпер говорил об аскетизме *монаха*, но никак не мирянина. Мирянину вполне себе можно иметь и автомобиль, и водителя.

----------


## Стюарт Алексеевич

Да, но в интервью, он говорил, о том, что мог бы ездить на авто с водителем, если бы был более высокого уровня...

----------


## Аурум

> Да, но в интервью, он говорил, о том, что мог бы ездить на авто с водителем, если бы был более высокого уровня...


Будем ждать ответа бханте Топпера, я не в курсе о градации уровней тайского монашества.

----------


## Greedy

> Уважаемый Топпер, вот не смог спросить в соответствующей теме, поэтому попытаюсь здесь...относительно интервью:
> Вы говорили об аскетизме и его правилах (спать на полу, есть два раза в день и т.д.). Как эти вещи сочетаются с возможностью иметь автомобиль и водителя?


Монах не может иметь автомобиль. Он может ездить на автомобиле с водителем, если миряне захотят предоставить ему такую возможность.
Единственно, монах не может сам управлять автомобилем. Это восходит ко временам, когда повозки не были самоходными, и управление повозкой было связано с насилием животного. Правило старое, но никем не отменённое.




> Да, но в интервью, он говорил, о том, что мог бы ездить на авто с водителем, если бы был более высокого уровня...


Известные монахи, обладающие большой популярностью, обычно имеют несколько крупных спонсоров, которые готовы предоставлять им довольно недешёвые удобства современной жизни.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (30.03.2013), Топпер- (30.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Да, но в интервью, он говорил, о том, что мог бы ездить на авто с водителем, если бы был более высокого уровня...


Более высокого социального уровня. "Больших Учителей" возят, как правило, на авто, всюду и всяко им прислуживают и т.д. Простым никому не известным монахам таких почестей никто оказывать, как правило, не будет (особенно в традиционных буддийских странах, где монахов много).

----------

Топпер- (30.03.2013)

----------


## Стюарт Алексеевич

Это понятно. В чем тогда смысл аскетизма? или частичного аскетизма?

----------


## Топпер

> Уважаемый Топпер, вот не смог спросить в соответствующей теме, поэтому попытаюсь здесь...относительно интервью:
> Вы говорили об аскетизме и его правилах (спать на полу, есть два раза в день и т.д.). Как эти вещи сочетаются с возможностью иметь автомобиль и водителя? Не хочу показаться не вежливым, но вопрос возник, а подавлять его в себе из вежливости как в христианстве не правильно...Спасибо.


Так нет автомобиля с водителем. И возможности их завести нет.




> Это понятно. В чем тогда смысл аскетизма? или частичного аскетизма?


А разве аскетизм - это не ездить на машине? Нет, Будда такого не вводил. Монах вполне может ехать в повозке в качестве пассажира.

----------

Bob (30.03.2013), Pedma Kalzang (30.03.2013), Zom (30.03.2013), Аурум (30.03.2013), Ашвария (30.03.2013), Буль (30.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Монах не может иметь автомобиль. Он может ездить на автомобиле с водителем, если миряне захотят предоставить ему такую возможность.
> Единственно, монах не может сам управлять автомобилем. Это восходит ко временам, когда повозки не были самоходными, и управление повозкой было связано с насилием животного. Правило старое, но никем не отменённое.


Плюс, если монах был бы за рулём, это могло бы послужить причиной ДТП и даже со смертельным исходом. Что для монаха было бы очень нежелательно.

----------

Bob (30.03.2013), Аурум (30.03.2013)

----------

